# Puffers Poorly ??



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

:? I have just added fish to my new tank 2 Brown red eyed Puffers and 2 butterfly Plecos this was 2 days ago all was well and I fed Puffers 2 cockles which they devoured and had not bothered Plecos this morning 1 Puffer is sat at the bottom and appears to be gasping and the other is at the top doing the same ?? When I bought the the shop tested the salt in there water and gave me a bag with salt in and told me to add this but would be no need to keep adding salt as they are generally freshwater and as the solution lowed they would adapt. I have also noticed the one at the bottom is pale both where dark brown but this one is now pale beige ? with dark spots (circles) 
Any advice as to what my problem is and or a cure

Many Thanks


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

is this saltwater or freshwater?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Melissa said:


> is this saltwater or freshwater?


I knew it. It's freshwater and possibly brackish for puffers the moment 'butterfly plecos' was mentioned. Butterfly plecos are probably hillstream loaches, of course.

As for Tram, welcome.:wave:
What are your water parameters? Pls provide more details. Include size of your tank, pics, how long the tank has been running, etc. Puffers and loaches are not compatible. Your 'butterfly plecs' do not need salt to live long-term.


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi and thank you for reply it was meant to be fresh water tank ! i set it up 3 weeks ago no fish undergravel filter powerhead and heater aquarium light some rock and gravel large shell as advised. this is a hexagon tank i think its 50 gallon? I only added salt as advised but since have been told prob too much and thats what killed my plecs so I have done 25% water change Puffers did seen bit livelier after couple hours but soon back to gasping not got any test kits what do you recommend i buy.
Sorry no pics at min will try for some this afternoon and post
Tram


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you pls post your water parameters? I'm guessing something is wrong with your water parameters. Did you cycle the tank? 3 weeks of just no fish will not mean your tank has cycled. Monitor your pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Get API Master Freshwater test kit.

How much salt did you dose? What is your reason for adding the salt? If your puffers are brackish, they do require it but not the 'plecos'. If it is simply for precautions, then they're wrong. It is not necessary to add salt. Fish thrive without salt with the exception of brackish and marine ones. Be sure to dissolve the salt first before adding it to your tank. Bottom dwellers will not tolerate grains of salt. Salt can burn their skin.

Pls note that the moment you mentioned the 'butterfly plecos', I've been thinking you could be referring to hillstream loaches. Those are cyprinids, not catfish. They will not go well with the puffers. What species of puffers do you have? I can't figure out the description from your first post hence I asked for your pictures to verify what species. Some puffers are brackish, some are not.

The way your puffers gasp, it could be nitrite poisoning or gill burns by ammonia.


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi have managed a couple pics of the darker puffer the other one in hiding still gasping have been back to shop and been told shouldn't have salt !! so am doing 25% water change every day is this to often. other one just been out so pics of both attached


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tram said:



> Hi have managed a couple pics of the darker puffer the other one in hiding still gasping have been back to shop and been told shouldn't have salt !!


I don't understand your lfs, Tram. First, you posted that they recommended adding salt and now they don't?:question:


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw different people and the first seemed to know what he was talking about the second looked in a book I know a bit scary that why i'm asking for advice on here i did take some pics but cant seem to put them on here I cam upload them but then states file to big?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Tram said:


> i did take some pics but cant seem to put them on here I cam upload them but then states file to big?


800x600 pixels is the maximum size allowed.


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

Photo of paler one dark one in hiding


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello I have attached another pic this is of smaller darker one they do seem to be picking up with water changes just hoping I don't cause other probs doing this. can anyone explain why they look so different is it just a normal variation? Also could those be bit marks on its side?

Many thanks
Tram


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Puffers*

The look could be do to different lightin in your system versus the stores. That is my only guess or that they were feeding them something that enhanced their color versus what you are feeding them. Good to hear they are doing better though.


----------



## Tram (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello
Both where different colours in my tank I have since lost the darker one! I fed them a cockle each Monday they swallowed them whole and had bulging tummys the dark one hid and didn't re appear until Wednesday am and was very dark and quiet whilst the lighter one was happy . then last night the dark one started make suden jerky movements the died ! Poor thing I am really not sure what I am doing wrong? the lighter one seems fine swimming around watching me and begging for food ! He did not bother the dark one no aggresivness . do you think the dark one was already poorly as I have read then darken with stress or illness the light one is now all alone what do you sugest i add to keep him company another Puffer or just keep him alone ?

many thanks 
Tram


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Can you post your water parameters again as updates? Fish that often becomes dark is usually stressed. I wouldn't buy another puffer. Puffers can live alone and to be safe, I wouldn't get another unless you have a quarantine tank where you can quarantine the new puffer for two weeks to a month.


----------

